# Scrap Flame Licker



## Woodster (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's a quick vid of my first flame licker, as the title says, made entirely from scrap parts. There's the main bearings and shaft from a VCR head (Damn they're smooth!), several hard drives and a few bearings from an old RC helicopter. All the round Ali is from an old lightning rod, the only part made from any bar stock is the bronze cylinder which is an old bar end found in my toolbox from about 13 yrs ago. It was all made using only a lathe (with a 3 jaw only. Sometimes you have to be dangerously inventive!), a few files and a vice.


----------



## Lawijt (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice,you run it with a ZIPPO. My favourite lighter. Do you have some plans for it?? I'am always interested in plans for simple engines.

greetings

Barry


----------



## Woodster (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry, no plans as i made it up as i went along. As long as you do the cam at about 110 degrees and time it right, it will run.


----------



## bob shutt (Apr 10, 2013)

Love the zippo lighter


----------

